# Sydney Road Coffee - Lighter Side of Life



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay folks, delighted to announce that the newest installment of the Lighter Side of Life will be going out next week, probably Friday.

Our roaster this month is Chris from Sydney Road Coffee. They may be based near Gloucester, but this roaster learnt his trade in the coffee capital of Australia, Melbourne. On returning to the UK Chris extensively researched roasting equipment, looking for something that offered total control. The answer was a small batch fluid-bed roaster, more commonly used for roasting nuts. The precise control that it provides enables Chris to fulfil his promise to his customers of "your coffee, as you like it".

A fellow fan of the lighter roast, Chris believes in buying the best beans and letting them speak for themselves. Hope that you will enjoy his choice of bean for this month's submission.

For those that would like to be part of this, there are five guest slots of 500g available for £12 delivered. Please add name below.

More updates to follow, including confirmation of dispatch.

Enjoy


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

1. Knightsfield


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can all guests please pm me for payment details and so I can collect their address also @knightsfield


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds interesting, looking forward to it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok 4 guest slots left . Anyone game


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

yes please ☺


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

1.Knightsfield

2. reneb


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

reneb said:


> 1.Knightsfield
> 
> 2. reneb


3. paul whu


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Knightsfield

2. reneb

3. paul whu


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

looking forward to trying these beans and a new (to me) roaster.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok two spaces left for guests ...any takers

£12 = 500g of beans delivered


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I will try one if you don't mind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok one place left


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll take the last one please


----------



## Awoogah (Nov 10, 2013)

Literally came on the forum today in a rage and wondering when I was going to get some more delicious beans, then see this thread. What an emotional rollercoaster of a day.

p.s. wasn't really in a rage, I exaggerated for effect


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@paul whu can you check your pms please - i need your address


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok all guest slots are paid and I have addresses for all . Thanks everyone


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cool lets get this shipped out?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rdl81 said:


> Cool lets get this shipped out?


It was my understanding that roasting was yesterday or this week - but @NickdeBug is closer to this than i Am . Im sure he will update ASAP.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok folks - it's all been roasted and dispatched . Just waiting to here from Chris by what method and how long it will take to reach everyone


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers Boots for your efforts


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Cheers Boots for your efforts


Thanks but I'm just admin on this guys . @NickdeBug needs big thanks


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just caught up with this post

Looking forward to another LSOL delivery from a new roaster to me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok these have gone out 2nd class , Chris expects them to be with people by Saturday

Cheers


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks mrboots and nickdebug - looking forward to trying something new


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Arrived this morning just made v60 30g into 500g water in 4min 10sec 1.3 on hausgrind subtle fruit taste maybe blueberry so far so good


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay - looks like there isn't going to be much guessing to be done on the bean.

Apologies, my fault for not being clearer - will make sure they are sent out in blank bags in future.

Hope that it doesn't spoil the enjoyment.

Have fun


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mine arrived too and guessing soley from smell are these ....Guatemalan









Interestingly no vents in the bags unless they employing some super cunning device unseen. Also no roasting date on mine (although, to be fair, think it is mentioned a few posts back)

Any indication on how long to leave for espresso?

Big thanks to Nick and Martin for keeping this alive & well.

John


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking forward to cracking these open, big thanks to you chaps for getting this sorted. I've been drinking supermarket coffee for over a week. Very ready for something decent!!!

And now I know, putting it through a mythos does not improve things much


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Come home to "You've got a package in the kitchen.. Have you been buying coffee again?"









Think I'll try a pour over in a minute. Hmm wonder what these beans are..


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine arrived today and looking forward to finish current bean in grinder to switch over.

Thanks @NickdeBug


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just brewing one now. 20g > 334g water with 40g/30s bloom. All done in 4m:30s

just trying to figure out what flavours I'm getting now. I'm finding it mellow, no acidic bite but a nicely rounded aftertaste. Quite clean to me (using normal filter papers in the metal Bodum filter). Not tried any other grind settings (on the Major, espro is about 2.2 so set it at 3.2 for this).

It's gone down well, soon finished it. Very drinkable.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone tried espresso yet? I tried another v60 as per Rhys above but was not tight enough just about 4min and not as good as my first so going to try a quicker brew and see what happens


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Rdl81 said:


> Anyone tried espresso yet? I tried another v60 as per Rhys above but was not tight enough just about 4min and not as good as my first so going to try a quicker brew and see what happens


Wait, 4 minute v60 and that wasn't tight enough? I normally v60 at 2 minutes 30 Perger method, and thats with a course espresso grind?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry I meant not right enough to get same time as Rhys I think I am going to loosen the grind and try a 15g 250g in 2min ish and see how that is


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I tried an espro earlier, 15g>31g (I don't time it, I go by flow). Took a sip and quite bright but while setting up another shot to make a flattie I knocked my espro glass over :dummy:coffee everywhere.. Oh well.. Made a flattie (same recipe I guess) and was quite nice. Lighter than the dark breakfast Skybury I had earlier (night and day literally)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

This is me ==> :-(

This is because I haven't got mine yet.

Hopefully they'll arrive in the week, perfectly rested ready to crack into next weekend...


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been smashing mine in the v60 with my usual 18g into 280ml. Coming out very tastey, very low acidity and definitely a fruity note that my poor man's tastebuds can't quite define. Tastey stuff.

Will try it in a flatty/spro later.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

jtldurnall said:


> I've been smashing mine in the v60 with my usual 18g into 280ml. Coming out very tastey, very low acidity and definitely a fruity note that my poor man's tastebuds can't quite define. Tastey stuff.
> 
> Will try it in a flatty/spro later.


Cool what brew time?


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Rdl81 said:


> Cool what brew time?


2.30. Thirty second Bloom, pulse pour.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I tried an espro earlier, 15g>31g (I don't time it, I go by flow).


By flow, do you mean you look for blonding?


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Can anyone let me know the roast date on these. I can't find it on this thread and I don't want to touch these until they're a week old or so. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

paul whu said:


> Can anyone let me know the roast date on these. I can't find it on this thread and I don't want to touch these until they're a week old or so. Thanks in advance.


looking at the emails I have from Chris they were roasted 5th


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Recieved. Thank you


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

So far I've tried these as filter through Chemex, Kalita Wave and Bonavita dripper and I'm distinctly underwhelmed. It may be because I've just finished Hasbean SSSSS Guatemalan Siquinya which was much brighter and livelier. This is roasted a bit darker than the Hasbean and although pleasant is a bit one dimensional. Any thoughts on how to get more from it?


----------



## Awoogah (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not getting the acidity that I might expect from a light grind but still really enjoying these.

I tend to go longer on my brew time, really enjoyed these in the 45 minute french press recipe I got off here, quite bold up front, I'm not great with flavours but maybe honey and lemon backing it up, but muted sweet lemon. I'm finding it relatively easy to get a good cup every time with these, but even with my pour overs I tend to go 15g/300ml/4 mins, trying to keep constant flow through


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Not to veer off topic, as such, but should I be concerned that these don't have a one way valve in the bag - if I'm having to let them sit for a bit before using them all? Your thoughts are appreciated or a new thread as desired by the masses.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

risky said:


> By flow, do you mean you look for blonding?


No, by the flow from the spout by adjusting the pressure I put on the lever. If I've ground too fine it needs more pressure (but lessens through the pour I find). Too course and I'll lessen the pressure so at least I'll get a better tds (if hats the right terminology) instead of just having a gush.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Be using mine tomorrow, looking forwards to them, take it my impulse buy for these might be premature? I drink flatties, will these be any good? See most are using these for pour overs.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Be using mine tomorrow, looking forwards to them, take it my impulse buy for these might be premature? I drink flatties, will these be any good? See most are using these for pour overs.


you wont know until you try it


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I know, had too much coffee today so need to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've made flatties with it, and I guess it wouldn't be my preferred bean for 'flatties'. Maybe as it's a delicate one, it could be a little overwhelmed in milk. Not hugely into it tbh but it's a nice quaffable brew.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I concur Rhys, not unpleasant but slightly timid, to be fair I don't think it is designed for milk drinks, I actually didn't mind it's taste too much neat and could probably take it as a long black, just finished some coffee compass tusker elephant mahogany roast, wow great in milk drinks


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> Not to veer off topic, as such, but should I be concerned that these don't have a one way valve in the bag - if I'm having to let them sit for a bit before using them all? Your thoughts are appreciated or a new thread as desired by the masses.


Nah don't worry about it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Dark Arts DSOL beans didn't have a valve and they're fine. Still enjoying them as I froze most of them.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Going to try some espresso at the weekend what combo are people pulling shots intend to do standard 18g into 26g in 26sec what are people pulling?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Rhys said:


> The Dark Arts DSOL beans didn't have a valve and they're fine. Still enjoying them as I froze most of them.


Loved those!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hey lsol thread people keep it on track


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hey lsol thread people keep it on track


Hey, since there isn't a DSOL anymore I thought I'd give them an honourable mention (can't have light without dark







) ok, ok, back to the light Mary-Anne lol


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I have now finished my first bag of these and I must say I am a little underwhelmed. I have used them for espresso brewed at a 18>30g ratio in 35 ish seconds. They seemed awkward to dial in and needed me to open the burrs a good way from my previous bean. I also experienced a bit of clumping which is unusual from my grinder.

Tastewise I found these beans inoffensive but maybe too subtle for me at this moment in time. I have been recently enthusing over some Yirgacheffe Natural coffee where the fruits and florals smack you in the face, no need to search too hard for individual characteristics etc. These beans (for me) are completely opposite. In that context I am finding them boring.

I have also tried these in the Sowden at 24g to 450ml 45 minute brew. This bean is probably better suited to this style of brew but again a tad too subtle for my current tastes


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Rdl81 said:


> Going to try some espresso at the weekend what combo are people pulling shots intend to do standard 18g into 26g in 26sec what are people pulling?


I just pulled an 18g in 36g out in 26secs, too weak so will tighten the grind and aim for 18g in 30 out at around 30 seconds to strengthen the taste


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

OK, so hit a few tonight. First was an espro, 15g in 27.5g out with 10 sec pre-infuse. Nice crema (I don't like lots of crema). Other half said it smelt woody (she hates coffee, but I use her nose for unbiased opinions - she doesn't have to taste it..) A nice rounded taste, not acidic but a shorter shot gives it the bit of oomph it needs. Still trying to work out the flavours - not obvious like the CC LSOL where I was getting smacked in the chops with grapefruit (they were nice..) So much so, I'm starting to like these after high expectations I was hoping for. Not blowing me away though.

Second was in a large flattie, same short pull as before (no fellini), nice short 15g>27g output. steamed some full fat up, and it gave me a nice enjoyable cup without being over-powering, but with enough taste to cut through the milk. I think if someone asked for a milky coffee, and you gave them this then they would be happy - without the pretentiousness that could be associated with some beans. No nonsense, all day loveliness.

I think I'll try a smaller flattie tomorrow. Also I'm going to give a bag to my dad for his AeroPress and see what he thinks (he's currently using Dark Arts, so should be different for him).


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have had some set up issues with my sj and cherub but pulled a few shots in dialled in best was 18g in 32 out in around 24sec so need to tighten even more but it was drinkable.....I only drink espresso at weekends to will be next weekend before I try again. I will be back to the v60 and areopress in week I like these but have had better but also a lot worse


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got round to the first bag of these.

Agree re. the bag and no breather on it - my bags were inflated with the degassing

The bean looks darker than some light roasts - not an issue

Took three shots to dial in and I had to open up the grind a lot from my last beans (first shot took over 2 mins to pull)

Taste-wise - in espresso - getting marzipan

Long black - theres a dryness to the drink, not overly acidic and a hint of apricot. Getting a really nice lingering taste that I cant identify at the minute

I need to open the grind a touch more and will report on the next shots

I need to get my head around this one a bit. First taste was average, as the drink has cooled it is tasting much better


----------



## SydRdCoffee (Sep 9, 2015)

paul whu said:


> Can anyone let me know the roast date on these. I can't find it on this thread and I don't want to touch these until they're a week old or so. Thanks in advance.


Hello Paul. I've been doing everything these last few weeks other than checking the forum. The coffee was roasted approx. two days before mailing to give it a chance to de-gas. It's always a balance between freshness and gasiness, the latter being mostly an espresso issue, but the coffee will of course continue to release gas for several days. We tell our customers to expect this with very fresh coffee and to release the gas and reseal the pack if the coffee is at ambient temperature and they are not using it quickly. We are not keen on valves, which allow coffee to sit around on shelves going stale.


----------



## SydRdCoffee (Sep 9, 2015)

working dog said:


> Just got round to the first bag of these.
> 
> Agree re. the bag and no breather on it - my bags were inflated with the degassing
> 
> ...


Like a number of beans, when given a light roast they have dark and uneven mottling. Given a bit longer the colour becomes much more uniform and superficially appears lighter on the surface. In this case the medium roast is a nice, even, light caramel and there would be about an extra minute's roasting and about 5C difference in termination temperature between the two. The difference is easier to see once ground because the more lightly roasted beans are paler inside.

These beans were brought to termination at 218C and not much past the end of first crack. Obviously this is a compromise. Most of the flavour is apparent when the coffee has cooled a little and it is best drunk black. A slightly darker roast works better with espresso or milkier drinks, pale (cinnamon) roasts do show woody notes which some might not like but appeal to others who are strongly into varietal characteristics. One size doesn't fit all, that's why we like to know exactly what our customers prefer.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

My partner (who isn't a coffee drinker and can't have caffeine) had a smell of an espro I pulled the other day, and said it smelt woody. She tried a flatty I made and said it was sweet, not bitter (actually like it!) so that was a great compliment.

@SydRdCoffee, what method would you say brings out the best in these beans?

For me they make a nice evening, after work large flattie.

I'm waiting on my dad's results with his AeroPress (he's a slow drinker at a cup a day, and is finishing off some DSOL beans at the mo).


----------



## SydRdCoffee (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Rhys. Your partner has good taste-buds. The woody notes are there in the lighter roasts (or lower extraction methods), though I think this is true of many beans where it is not masked by other flavours. You pick it out more when it has cooled to room temperature. As to the best way of serving it, it depends on both taste and roast. The roast supplied does well in a filter or aeropress where the grind is reasonably fine. I'm generous with the coffee in a filter. I personally like it roasted a notch more for a French press and a little more again for espresso, but roasted well short of second crack. As so often, grind makes a lot of difference. You should find quite a change between a coarse grind for French press and a finer filter grind but it is hard to judge which you will prefer. I try to show my customers that 'a coffee' has whole spectrum of flavours depending on roast and preparation, it's not one fixed thing.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Moved to another bean today and tightened up the grind on the mythos by half a turn (quite a big adjustment) as I knew I'd had to grind coarser with the Sydney Road bean. Pulled the lever to pre-infuse and the coffee gushed through the puck before releasing the lever.

Ended up with a turn and a half finer grind with the new beans.

This isnt a criticism and I know that all beans differ. It was more an observation of how much coarser a grind I needed with these beans - probably the biggest adjustment that I've made between beans.

Anyone else experience this ?


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@NickdeBug as we are coming towards the end of the Month. Can we give a heads up as to when November's will go out ?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

working dog said:


> Moved to another bean today and tightened up the grind on the mythos by half a turn (quite a big adjustment) as I knew I'd had to grind coarser with the Sydney Road bean. Pulled the lever to pre-infuse and the coffee gushed through the puck before releasing the lever.
> 
> Ended up with a turn and a half finer grind with the new beans.
> 
> ...


Usually (AFAIK) with lighter roasts it warrants a finer grind? I don't need much adjustment on the Major for these from using another bean. The only ones I had to adjust way more finer were Skybury medium roast (which surprised me). Going by the Mazzer sticker with the arrows on, usually it's between the left & down arrow. These are halfway between them. Skybury med are to the left of the left arrow..

I'll try these on a pour over again tomorrow, though I find this gives a drier taste on the pallet. Although I've not tried a long black yet.

Personally, as I think I've said before, I find these beans give a rounded drink when used with milk. I'd certainly recommend them to anyone starting out on fresh coffee (especially those who take sugar, as you don't need it!)


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Long black this morning, getting juicey sweetness, nice, subtle acidity. seems to be opening up. (15.5g in, 30g out, 10s pre-infusion on L1, 43s time - relatively fine grind for that shot). By the way, have been enjoying the tiger striping and colours from the extractions very much!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> @NickdeBug as we are coming towards the end of the Month. Can we give a heads up as to when November's will go out ?


Just waiting to hear back from next roaster, but aiming for mid-month.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Usually (AFAIK) with lighter roasts it warrants a finer grind? I don't need much adjustment on the Major for these from using another bean. The only ones I had to adjust way more finer were Skybury medium roast (which surprised me). Going by the Mazzer sticker with the arrows on, usually it's between the left & down arrow. These are halfway between them. Skybury med are to the left of the left arrow..
> 
> I'll try these on a pour over again tomorrow, though I find this gives a drier taste on the pallet. Although I've not tried a long black yet.
> 
> Personally, as I think I've said before, I find these beans give a rounded drink when used with milk. I'd certainly recommend them to anyone starting out on fresh coffee (especially those who take sugar, as you don't need it!)


I too found that my grind was tighter compared to the last bean that was much darker roasted, suppose as long as it tastted fine thats what counts.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> @NickdeBug as we are coming towards the end of the Month. Can we give a heads up as to when November's will go out ?





NickdeBug said:


> Just waiting to hear back from next roaster, but aiming for mid-month.


Where is that "face palm" smiley when I need it?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Where is that "face palm" smiley when I need it?


Hello: Slightly late to the party - due a few logistical issues - lets just say I am fashionably "on time".

Anyway I am now able to get stuck into these beans!

Got back last night and knocked out a quick V60 before going out with Drewsterette.... The beans smell delightful... the coffee has a certain something... I couldn't place it.. but it had a certain flavour that I liked but couldn't place :-( so after returning I knocked out another....

Had a little sip and there it was again that "something".... then it hit me!! So I put a little tad of milk in and tried again... BINGO it is malty! Distinctly malty I sipped my way through a mugful and it was hugely evocative of my youth...

I actually found myself reminiscing about a day when I was about 13 or 14.

I had gone to the park behind my house to watch a County Schoolboys Rugby match... My PE teacher was captain of the local rugby club and "big" in the county... The match was 16's i.e. a year or two older than me... It turned out that Essex were short a player. My PE master (getting desperate at this stage) asked if I could quickly get my kit, and play (presumably on the basis that any 15th man was better than playing short)...

Anyway I played in the match, just after kick off the heavens opened and the whole match was payed in a deluge!

After rugby matches at my school in those days we always had a hot drink waiting in the changing rooms to warm us up afterwards... Home and opposition queued up and had a mugful. As this was run by my PE teacher we obviously had the same setup...

I always waited for the queue to die down before I went for my drink. So there I was sitting after what was actually a decent match (even blowing my own trumpet I punched above my weight given that I was playing lads a year or two older) totally knackered, cold wet, steaming and aching all over. I got a few pats on the back from team mates (bearing in mind I didn't know them).... When much to my amazement my PE teacher came over handed my a steaming mug of Horlicks and said "Well played lad"... In my entire experience of Bob which extended from my first year in senior school to several years playing at the the local club (when Bob was getting on but still big on the scene) "Well played lad" and being served with the post match mug of Horlicks was tantamount to being given a knighthood and a parade in an open top bus!!!

Anyway after all that rambling - this coffee mad me think of that!!!!


----------

